# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور ریاضی دادن با رشته تجربی

## ammir

سلام 
یکی از دوستان دیپلم تجربی داره برا ۹۶ می خواد کنکور ریاضی بده آیا لازمه دیپلم ریاضی بگیره یا نیازی نیست ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## E.M10

> سلام 
> یکی از دوستان دیپلم تجربی داره برا ۹۶ می خواد کنکور ریاضی بده آیا لازمه دیپلم ریاضی بگیره یا نیازی نیست ؟ 
> ممنون


نیازی نیست
کلا برای  کنکور در هر رشته ای ، مهم اینه که دیپلم داشته باشی نوعش مهم نیست

----------


## Aries

ینی جفتشو میشه داد یا نه؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> ینی جفتشو میشه داد یا نه؟


نه

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> یکی از دوستان دیپلم تجربی داره برا ۹۶ می خواد کنکور ریاضی بده آیا لازمه دیپلم ریاضی بگیره یا نیازی نیست ؟ 
> ممنون


سلام

خیر نیازی به دیپلم جدید نیست 

همین که دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشه میتونه در هر گروه آزمایشی که دوست داره شرکت کنه

----------


## D.A.A

ببین داداش از طرف من به اون دوستت بگو عالی ترین کار ممکن رو میکنی یه زمانی ریاضی ها 5 تا کلاس 40 نفره بودن تجربی یه دونه 30 نفره . ولی الان بر عکس شده مطمئن باش یه چن سال دیگه نتیجشو میبینه

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D.A.A


ببین داداش از طرف من به اون دوستت بگو عالی ترین کار ممکن رو میکنی یه زمانی ریاضی ها 5 تا کلاس 40 نفره بودن تجربی یه دونه 30 نفره . ولی الان بر عکس شده مطمئن باش یه چن سال دیگه نتیجشو میبینه



mn reshtam riazie mikham konkure tajrobi bdm
ba nazare shoma kamelan movafegham
omidvaram baghie rahe eshtebahe mano tekrar nakonan*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

این مورد نادره  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ammir


سلام 
یکی از دوستان دیپلم تجربی داره برا ۹۶ می خواد کنکور ریاضی بده آیا لازمه دیپلم ریاضی بگیره یا نیازی نیست ؟ 
ممنون


کلا قانون اینه با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هر رشته ای یا کاردانی رشته های فنی و کاردانش میتونی تو هر ۵ گروه ازمایشی شرکت کنی*

----------

